# Has this happened to anyone else?



## ingolmo (Jun 11, 2005)

Uh... yeah. 
This has happened to me today, as it has happened a few other times. 
So far, today I have posted thrice. When I logged on, I had 89 posts. Right now, I still have 89. I don't know why, but the part which shows how many times I've posted seems to be malfuntioning. It's happened a few times before too. I think I should have more than 100 posts, but I don't. Someone please tell me what's happening.


----------



## ingolmo (Jun 11, 2005)

Now I've posted nine times today. This is my tenth. I started today on 89 posts. Now I'm on 90.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jun 11, 2005)

ingolmo said:


> Uh... yeah.
> This has happened to me today, as it has happened a few other times.
> So far, today I have posted thrice. When I logged on, I had 89 posts. Right now, I still have 89. I don't know why, but the part which shows how many times I've posted seems to be malfuntioning. It's happened a few times before too. I think I should have more than 100 posts, but I don't. Someone please tell me what's happening.



What's happening is that you only get post count credit when you post in a Tolkien-related thread. When you go to someplace like Stuff and Bother, you don't get credit for the post.  

Barley


----------



## ingolmo (Jun 12, 2005)

So you don't get post-counts even if you post in the Green Dragon!?  My post-count went up two times yesterday, both times for this thread. But I do remember posting in Entmoot in another thread and in the Hall of Fire. Surely *that* is Tolkien related!


----------



## Hammersmith (Jun 12, 2005)

We respect you no matter how many posts you have


----------



## ingolmo (Jun 12, 2005)

Why Thanks  We all respect you too.
Who cares, it's working again. Here I come 100 posts!!!


----------



## ingolmo (Sep 11, 2005)

I didn't know posting in the Ivy Bush reduces post count.

I had 282 posts before I posted there, and after posting, it went to 281.

Not that I mind, I don't give too much importance to post count anyway, but this is for those that do. Just to let the admins and mods know that our post counting machine isn't perfect.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 11, 2005)

Weird.

But it may just be that two of yours posts got deleted...


----------



## Wraithguard (Sep 11, 2005)

Perhaps Elgee used her retractable claws to shred your posts into confetti which she used to make paper mache to sell to the penguins for their statue of the great Penguiny!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 13, 2005)

> I didn't know posting in the Ivy Bush reduces post count.



That's not true. 

What might have happened is that some posts of yours got deleted, or that post counts have been updated. Since moderators are instructed not to delete the majority of posts, be they Tolkien related or off topic, since users invest time and effort into their making, it most likely that post counters have been refreshed recently.


----------



## ingolmo (Sep 13, 2005)

I hadn't thought of that before. I guess you're right. Thanks for reconsoling me, though I think the cause that Rai gave about Elgee was better and more suiting.


----------

